# Celebs on gear



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

So apart from the obvious who do you think has been on the gear or is on the gear. Just be interested to know what you guys think. For example not sure if any of you have seen it but the twilight movies. In the first movie this warewolf guy is a small average 16 year old kid, in the next film he's gained quality muscle and looks awesome. He puts it down to good diet and being in the gym 3 times a day but as you all know everyone needs to rest to grow.

Dr dre is another obvious one he's huge and the traps on that guy are unreal.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

imo pretty much most actors with a decent physique...

if its from a .co.uk website its not a real steroid so its just a supp 

seriously tho if your body was your money maker you do what it takes.. wouldnt you?

i think ethics go out of the window..

just look at the botox jobs on the most surprising of people...


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

I herd the wolf guy from twilight used t-bullets


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

And he never got a discount!


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

I heard he got 35% off doug ?


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm a celebrity too

but only in my own house lol


----------



## paauggiee (Mar 9, 2011)

A friend of mine got chummy with Hugh Jackman a while back and he's a right one for it. In fact there seems to be some kind of wolf-like pattern emerging here!

I had a small amount of experience in the film industry and it's easy to see why so many celebs fall victim to the temptation of those beastly steroids - their schedules on a major production are insane and leaves bugger all time for training, etc, so our little juicy friends let them keep on keeping on.


----------



## dpd (Mar 26, 2011)

What about that kenzie bloke who was on the last series of celeb juice, used to be in a boy band years ago hes pretty big now!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Ye true cal. Its just surprising to see how many actually do it. It just pisses me off that the media brain wash people. Because before I came on here I thought the same. "Steroids are bad they will kill you if you take them you will need a liver transplant in a year". But as long as you get the good advice and understand what your doing then its not so bad.

Hugh jackman defintly did for his wolverine film!


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

dpd said:


> What about that kenzie bloke who was on the last series of celeb juice, used to be in a boy band years ago hes pretty big now!


who ... this guy?

before










after










NEVER!!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Jesus! That's some transformation. Looking good though


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

ronnie cutler said:


> who ... this guy?
> 
> before
> 
> ...


What you reckon he was taking ron?


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

jordan0689 said:


> What you reckon he was taking ron?


whatever it was i want some!!


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Kenzies been on active channel few times. Hes now a celebrity Personal trainer.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

I want some aswell haha.


----------



## easyroller (Aug 22, 2010)

holy s**t i wasn't expecting that! he must have the same doctor as dre...... 

i'm sure some of it's steriods, but A LOT of it is down to perfect diets, balls out training and being able to dedicate near 100% of their time to gaining that muscle. hell if i knew gaining 20 pounds of muscle and leaning out was going to land me a £5-million movie role, that's one hell of an incentive to train hard (and use some assistance).


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

What about andy sugden from emmerdale just seen him on celb juice that guy is massive. Steroids or natty?


----------



## andyboro1466867929 (Oct 31, 2006)

that dudes face has changed too - definitely a sign of use IMO.

andy sugden has too.. lazy b!tch should start training legs too though lol.


----------



## ActiveTom (Nov 21, 2010)

Andy Sugden! I noticed how rapidly he was putting on mass a while back too.

Whats his story? It seemed very sudden when he packed it on, like turning on a mass switch.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

His story is that he's on some sort of gear lol imo. The guys bis are huge.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Ye apparently he said he gets at least 3 letters a weel asking what gear he's on and he says he aint. Ye right lol


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

cmon dudes..

how do people get big like kenzie? or even people like kenzie get big?

they train hard for years and if theyre over a certain size take steroids probably continously.

thats it no magic compounds no tricks..

just hard work and staying on..

dont be fooled into how someone looks for 5 minutes, be jelaous if they look like that and live to a ripe old age...

i will readily say that i i think steroids shorten your life span.

even if its only depression that you`ll finally get coming off.

crash holly comes to mind..

cheque drop anyone...


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lol there no wondering fleg...

true some can put on a lot of size quickly, but theyre, as i`m always saying the exception to the rule..


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

True dudes. The day I'm happy is the day I look like kenize haha.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

course matey..

i just havent been looking at journals..

been told of by jakal too lol


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Ye that's right fleg you see pics of certain peeps and you think I want to look like them. I don't want to be a massive bodybuilder veiny looking dude. I'm looking more at kenzies type build looks quality.

I'd be interested to see the answer to that question aswell fleg.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2011)

I bet Madonna Uses


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Madonna wtf?


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2011)

jordan0689 said:


> Madonna wtf?


She must be on Gear have you seen her arms


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2011)

There's no way Madonna uses gear. It's hardly likely she's gonna be strapped into a benching shirt when all she does is spinning classes, yoga and such like.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Lush_Bench said:


> She must be on Gear have you seen her arms


Ye massive she puts arnie to shame. :tongue1:


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2011)

jordan0689 said:


> Ye massive she puts arnie to shame. :tongue1:


She puts your Avi to Shame


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Good comeback made me chuckle. Aat least I have the balls to put an avi up. Unlike some


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2011)

jordan0689 said:


> Good comeback made me chuckle. Aat least I have the balls to put an avi up. Unlike some


Haha I think he's right mate looks like you could do with getting some actual size!

:edit: no offence lol.


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

i think this thread highlights a major problem with guys who train today ..... some of the guys you have named in this thread are far from massive and could have quite easily obtained their physiques thru hard work good diet and plenty of rest ..which a well paid actor could quite easily do

a few of the named may have used a small amount of gear but given the time spans you are talking about this would only make a small difference ..the biggest difference would prob be maintaining lean muscle whilst dieting, hence the examples you give are quite lean guys far from massive

many people need to equate building muscle with hard work and a dedicated lifestyle ... not how many drugs you are taking ..if it was as simple as taking lots of drugs every gym would be full of huge bodybuilders

ask some of the guys on here who compete and they are often taking far less than the smaller guys on here who have been training 5 minutes

:axe:


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Lmao what like you've got? Haha


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2011)

Dr Manhattan said:


> i think this thread highlights a major problem with guys who train today ..... some of the guys you have named in this thread are far from massive and could have quite easily obtained their physiques thru hard work good diet and plenty of rest ..which a well paid actor could quite easily do
> 
> a few of the named may have used a small amount of gear but given the time spans you are talking about this would only make a small difference ..the biggest difference would prob be maintaining lean muscle whilst dieting, hence the examples you give are quite lean guys far from massive
> 
> ...


Good Point also these people don't have to get up at six do a full shift come home sort out children and other bollockaches that normal people have to do


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Dr Manhattan said:


> i think this thread highlights a major problem with guys who train today ..... some of the guys you have named in this thread are far from massive and could have quite easily obtained their physiques thru hard work good diet and plenty of rest ..which a well paid actor could quite easily do
> 
> a few of the named may have used a small amount of gear but given the time spans you are talking about this would only make a small difference ..the biggest difference would prob be maintaining lean muscle whilst dieting, hence the examples you give are quite lean guys far from massive
> 
> ...


I understand that it still takes a lot of hard work and dedication. It was meant to be an entertaining thread to get people interested. Some of these guys named are quite big yes not as big as a pro bb but just for your average joe gym goer quite a decent size.

I do understand that gear isn't magic and it takes a lot of hard work and dedication. So any offence caused wasn't meant but I do understand your point dr m.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Think I've been had by london hahaha


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

jordan0689 said:


> I understand that it still takes a lot of hard work and dedication. It was meant to be an entertaining thread to get people interested. Some of these guys named are quite big yes not as big as a pro bb but just for your average joe gym goer quite a decent size.
> 
> I do understand that gear isn't magic and it takes a lot of hard work and dedication. So any offence caused wasn't meant but I do understand your point dr m.


no offence taken jordan i just meant its important not to turn this into a thread suggesting anyone taking gear will end up with muscles ..... these guys still have to work and i think joe public already gives guys with muscles a hard time for taking gear and nothing else


----------



## Ghost1466867995 (Jul 27, 2010)

didnt the werewolf guy in twilight get a phone call saying we need you ripped for the next film in 6mnths...

I'm sure with nutritionists and a personal trainers you could achieve that in no time at all.

imagine those days when you don't eat well, or don't train 110% now imagine if you never had one of those in 6months ... no work to worry about, no other commitments that get in the way etc... clean strict diet provided for you.. pushed every session till failure...

look at christen bale ... machinist 9stone odd ... then to 14stone of muscle for batman in matter of months ... with the right tools anyone could do that!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Ye very true. Gear use is so negatively portrayed in the media that its warped everyone's perception on it.


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

I think u deffo got done by London Jordan lol, made me laugh how lush bench and hugh jarms had a disagreement when they're obviously same guy lol


----------



## DORIAN (Feb 8, 2011)

Andy sugden aka kelvin fletcher legend this guy is huge but defo been juicing if not he should then get a pro card


----------



## thetong6969 (Nov 23, 2008)

goes our gym and even on telly he goes up n down in size

poses does nowt from what i beleive


----------



## Lloyd1466868015 (Jun 11, 2011)

When I first saw fight club I thought Pitt must have juiced up but then I watched Thelma and Louise and he's stacked in that to so I think that is just through some real hard work.

I also saw that Terminator film and I'm not sure but I think the star of that could have taken a supplement or two?!?! Ditto Rambo, Universal Soldier etc etc....


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Are you serious ? Arnold schwarzengger on gear? Never lol.


----------



## Erol20 (May 24, 2011)

lloyd, u ever seen Pumping Iron?? lol


----------



## Lloyd1466868015 (Jun 11, 2011)

Yeah, such a great film. Pretty sure he did that one naturally and just bullshitted about the gear...

What about 50 pence, sorry I mean cent? Do you think he did a bit?


----------



## 3man (Jun 17, 2011)

Lloyd said:


> Yeah, such a great film. Pretty sure he did that one naturally and just bullshitted about the gear...
> 
> What about 50 pence, sorry I mean cent? Do you think he did a bit?


50 definitely did. He came off them some time ago apparently and for subsequent music videos he wore jackets and baggy gear to create a wholly unconvincing Rise of The Footsoldier illusion. He recently shedded to anorexic levels for a movie role. He now looks quite normal from when I've seen him on US TV


----------



## Erol20 (May 24, 2011)

what about that dr christian off embarrassin bodies?? hes in good nick. you'd expect him to be natty but he seems quite big on the tv


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

I always thought that I would imagine him to be natty though. Although he could get hold of needles easily enough lol


----------



## Erol20 (May 24, 2011)

thats y i question it, he goes on about bein healthy blah blah.. but if he was on gear, that would be a turn for the books lol he never seems to talk too much about weight training etc..


----------



## williamsamuelson1 (Jun 5, 2011)

This thread is Lolz.

Good and bad -

I like to speculate and knock the celebs here and there but if it was taken seriously (which it shouldn't really) it could take away the hard work of the natural people who do put everything into staying that way.

Plus, I suspect that ste's don't play a huge part in their physiques, it's more about fat cutting and water control to give definition. Definition gives an illusion of being bigger than you really are - especially on screen.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Its just a joke speculation thread really mate. Not taking anything away from people are natty and look great and the same for people who take steroids who look great because it still takes a lot of hard work and effort.


----------



## Erol20 (May 24, 2011)

we aint knockin anyone mate, i fully understand that with gear or not u hav to work damn hard and be fully dedicated to achieve the results some of these ppl hav achieved. its jus a bit of fun to pass the time. plus i know my missus fancies christian and will giv me a slap for suggesting it as she sometimes browses this forum lol  i would be happy with his body, with or without gear


----------



## gizzyb1466868015 (Jun 23, 2011)

i personally think you can tell that somone is on juice not just because they get big in little time but features like wider hairy jaw, hair line etc and seem to hit the sunbeds lol


----------



## Ghost1466867995 (Jul 27, 2010)

prob a repost but ....

You are taking too much gear when....

1- while taking blood pressure your doctor whistles in amazement.

2 -you nick yourself shaving and water comes out.

3 -they don't let you into buffets no more.

4 -you think manufacturing 200Ib plates would be a great money making idea.

5 -you've had a mild headache for about six months now.

6 -your butt cheeks resemble pin cushions.

7 -all your shirts have the name of a gym,muscle product,or picture of a barbell on them.

8 -your sperm count is in the single digits.

9 -you notice your patience tends to be on the short side,and you become irritated by things like questions.

10- you're surprised each morning when you wake up.

11 -While tapering-off a cycle, you notice pharmaceutical stock values seem to be plummeting.

12-Your latest issues of Penthouse and Flex arrive in your mailbox on the same day, and you open Flex first.

13- When renewing your driver's license, the motor vehicle attendant writes "yellow" under eye color.

14 - You think being bald is a good look


----------



## snowwhite (Jul 5, 2011)

Joe Manganiello from True Blood is ripped claims diet and 2 gym sessions a day we have to remember some of these stars are heavily airbrushed. But 6 months off work with personal trainer and ure meals provided would be awesome aha


----------

